# New dark background style available really makes TPF photos pop



## SquarePeg (Jun 21, 2021)

I think this darker background style shows off the photos so much better. You can try it by clicking on this button.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 21, 2021)

THANK YOU

Not only that, but the black background is much easier on the eyes than a white background.
I know a piece of paper is white, but a white screen is a light SOURCE, like looking at a light bulb, NOT a piece of paper that reflects light.


----------



## nokk (Jun 21, 2021)

i like it.


----------



## ac12 (Jun 21, 2021)

This is why I used to like working on my old DOS systems better than Windows.
In my DOS applications (Word and Lotus 1-2-3), the background color was BLACK.  The old orange on black was so much easier on the eyes than the WHITE background of the Windows apps.  In Windows apps trying to look like a piece of paper, it was an egronomic step backwards.

When I calibrated my monitor, I had to turn the white level down, to something my eyes could stand.
The issue wasn't looking at photos, the issue was the HUGE white spaces in Word, Excel and many web sites.

Unfortunately, most monitors do not have a normal/bright switch, to easily turn down the monitor for normal apps, and turn it up for photos and video.  I have only seen ONE monitor with such a switch.  That was a Sony CRT, about 15 years ago.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 22, 2021)

Bumping for anyone who may have missed it.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 22, 2021)

Just discovered that by accident tonight.


----------



## weepete (Jun 22, 2021)

This is great! I'm not a fan of the white background, so this is fantasic.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 22, 2021)

I like this better, the dark side... !


----------



## Warhorse (Jun 23, 2021)

It is easy on the eyes!


----------



## snowbear (Jun 23, 2021)

Still waiting for red, but I'll take mole mode.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 23, 2021)

Darkroom rat style! My kind of place.


----------



## Fujidave (Jun 25, 2021)

I think dark is far better, it just makes the images jump out and pop more.  Great idea.


----------



## johngpt (Jun 29, 2021)

How cool!
And it was as easy as clicking on the half circle within circle icon to the right of the bell 'alert' icon!
Thank you Sharon for mentioning this, and thank you TPF for that weekly email update that included this thread.


----------



## Robshoots (Jun 30, 2021)

That’s a neat feature.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## jeffashman (Jul 28, 2021)

Nice! I like it.


----------



## West - (Sep 7, 2021)

Should make it the "default" style


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 7, 2021)

I like the dark option. Is there any reason the app stopped working? I don’t know if I was the only one using it.


----------



## SquarePeg (Sep 7, 2021)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I like the dark option. Is there any reason the app stopped working? I don’t know if I was the only one using it.



What app is that?  I TPF on my phone using Google chrome.


----------



## Verona D (Sep 8, 2021)

Some pictures look good in dark background. They match to dark naturaly.


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Sep 12, 2021)

SquarePeg said:


> What app is that?  I TPF on my phone using Google chrome.


I can’t find it on the App Store but here it is on my phone. I’ve had it for about 10 years.


----------



## RichieS (Sep 26, 2021)

Cool, so I don't need to burn my retinas out by looking at a bright screen


----------



## Fujidave (Dec 26, 2021)

So much better on my screen with the dark background, really do like it now and love the touch of red as well.


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 30, 2021)

Wow. I somehow missed this. So much easier on the eyes.


----------



## mrca (May 1, 2022)

When racing sports cars in the 70's I opened the exhaust meaning I 
 could put more gas through the dual carbs so rejetted them than tried to balance them.  Couldn't get the tach to stop swinging 500 rpm  each way!  It was then I realized the word carburator and computer come from the same latin word that means, if it ain't broke, don't mess with it.  So I just changed to the dark background, much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Limbo (Jul 13, 2022)

Good, I like it


----------

